# Medium base question



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

Am I understanding this right???
I'm good with electricity and stuff, but lighting has not been my strong suit as far as the different sockets and stuff.

I was gonna get a new 250W light but then seen this...
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=22&FGNumber=~HP150M

Does this thing screw into a regular light ficture thats rated @ 150W????
If it does for 10 bucks I could add 300 watts of HPS light. 

It specifies a 
150-watt, clear, ANSI-S55, ED17 bulb, universal operating position, *E26 medium base
*

It looks like it does...

Somebody let me know. Thanks.

Edit If not: I'm gonna get the 150W fixture for 38 bucks plus an extra bulb for 6 bucks.


----------



## HGB (Nov 9, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Am I understanding this right???
> I'm good with electricity and stuff, but lighting has not been my strong suit as far as the different sockets and stuff.
> 
> I was gonna get a new 250W light but then seen this...
> ...



looks like it to me.... now ya just need to get the ballast kits fer them so ya can turn em on


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> looks like it to me.... now ya just need to get the ballast kits fer them so ya can turn em on


 
Yeah I finally found the reference I was looking for. takes a small ballast. but gonna by the flood light and gut it. Hell for 40 bucks. Can't beat it. It will fill in a light void I got without costing me too much. Why wouldn't they make em a mogul base like the rest????


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

OK now I understand why the low voltage HIDS can't run without a ballast. I finally pulled out some of my old college books and stuff and figured it out. (maybe I shoulda paid more attention to lighting in school   )


----------



## HGB (Nov 9, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> OK now I understand why the low voltage HIDS can't run without a ballast. I finally pulled out some of my old college books and stuff and figured it out. (maybe I shoulda paid more attention to lighting in school   )




hehe bro, know what ya mean  

there's no dumb question thats fer sure

HID lights means  max safty at all time no matter the size

be safe and grow on


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

> You must spread more reputation before you can give it to HGB again


----------



## Tonto (Nov 11, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

>


 
I added to it for you. That info is helpful to all.


----------

